
Adults Too Quick to Dismiss Educational Gaming? - naish
http://www.networkworld.com/community/node/26782
======
nazgulnarsil
interactive takes precedent over non-interactive in an educational
environment.

that said, video games are of a lower order of interactivity than person to
person interactivity.

